# White Spot on baby's pupil??



## starlove123

Wonder if anyone has any experience on this - my 6 week old baby has a white spot on her pupil - tiny, hasn't ever moved position and was present from birth. 

MW and HV have never been concerned. At 6 wk check today I bought this up with the GP who will be referring us to the eye specialist. 

Does anyone have any idea what this may be? Thanks!


----------



## stepmummy

No idea hun but seems to me it's a good idea to get it checked out. It's probably nothing but I would always exercise similar caution when it comes to LO's peepers :) xxx


----------



## little_pod

I deffently dont want to scare you, but when my other half was a baby he had a white spot in his left eye, mostly when pictures of him were being taken you could notice it more, and dr's left it and lef tit and said nothing was wrong....turned out her had retinoblastoma-cancer of the eye. It was left so late that he ended up having his eye removed as it had been damaged.
Now we have our own daughter we have had to have her checked at the whitechapple hospital in London as there is a chance she could have it-or any children we have could have it. She went at 4 weeks of age and was put under general anistetic, and they said they had found tiny white spots behind her eyes, but thought that they were just dried blood from when she was born-apparently this is common in newborn babies-and they dont usually see babies that small going in at 4 weeks old. So we were asked to go back when she was 8 weeks old-she is 8 weeks old today, and we made the trip up there, and we have had great news that they white spots behind her eyes have completly gone and that they cant see anything bad in her eyes. They would like her to be checked in another 4 weeks (so at 12 weeks old) and then they will keep monitoring her up till the age of 5(but not every 4 weeks-more lie 3-6 months), as this is when retinobastoma will be found if it is there-its very very unlikely to appear after the age of 5.
Like i said, i really dont want to scare you, it could just be nothing, but deffently get it checked out.Are there any white spots in pictures of your babies eyes?
Ill give you info about it here, but you can also look it up:

What is retinoblastoma?
Retinoblastoma is a rare type of eye cancer that usually develops in early childhood, typically before the age of 5. This form of cancer develops in the retina, which is the specialized light-sensitive tissue at the back of the eye that detects light and color.
In most children with retinoblastoma, the disease affects only one eye. However, one out of three children with retinoblastoma develops cancer in both eyes. The most common first sign of retinoblastoma is a visible whiteness in the pupil called "cat's eye reflex" or leukocoria. This unusual whiteness is particularly noticeable in photographs taken with a flash. Other signs and symptoms of retinoblastoma include crossed eyes or eyes that do not point in the same direction (strabismus); persistent eye pain, redness, or irritation; and blindness or poor vision in the affected eye(s).
Retinoblastoma is often curable when it is diagnosed early. However, if it is not treated promptly, this cancer can spread beyond the eye to other parts of the body. This advanced form of retinoblastoma can be life-threatening.When retinoblastoma is associated with a gene mutation that occurs in all of the body's cells, it is known as germinal retinoblastoma. People with this form of retinoblastoma also have an increased risk of developing several other cancers outside the eye. Specifically, they are more likely to develop a cancer of the pineal gland in the brain (pinealoma), a type of bone cancer known as osteosarcoma, cancers of soft tissues such as muscle, and an aggressive form of skin cancer called melanoma.Retinoblastoma is caused by a mutation in a gene controlling cell division, causing cells to grow out of control and become cancerous.In a little over half of the cases, this mutation develops in a child whose family has never had eye cancer.Other times the mutation is present in several family members. If the mutation runs in the family, there is a 50% chance that an affected person's children will also have the mutation. They will therefore have a high risk of developing retinoblastoma themselves.

I will not put any pictures up that i have found, as some on the page with all the pictures are are not very nice to see, so i will leave it up to you if you choose to google the images for retinoblastoma, but it is basically a white spot in the middle of the childs eye.

If you would like any more information or have any questions you wish to ask, please do message me, ill be happy to help.
I wish you lots of luck, and i am sure it will be nothing, but there is no harm in getting it sorted, at least it will put your mind to rest not knowing what this white spot could be xx


----------



## starlove123

Thanks so much for this info, you've not scared me at all, I appreciate you taking the time to reply! I've Google-d this and seen about the white spots and luckily it doesn't show up in pictures at all. It's just a tiny white fleck that even the GP had trouble spotting and my OH can't see without a magnifying glass!! 

I'm really glad that so far your daughter is showing up clear for them. It's such a bloody horrible worry isn't it? We want the absolute best for our children and so it's terrifying when there are things that could happen that are beyond our control.

Thank you once again xxx


----------



## little_pod

Your more than welcome. The thing is, is it's not commonly known, so id rather tell people/make them warey of it. Still deffently get it checked out tho if i were you.
Good luck and take care x


----------



## BabyGirl999

My son had a little clear bubble on the white of his eye when he was born. Various professionals told me not to worry about it and that it would disappear, which it did at about 5 months.


----------



## Vinushka

my daughter has retinoblastoma but it wasn't white flecks, wasn't really visible to the eye till it was too far gone. But I am totally with the whole checking of the eyes thing as the doctor and hospital let us down badly by making us wait 3 weeks for a follow up. Best way to check RB is to take a photo with a flash and no red eye correction in a dark room once a week or so.


----------



## starlove123

Hi Vinushka, thanks for responding. I'm so sorry to hear about your daughter - what is the prognosis? When did they diagnose her?xx


----------



## starlove123

Just re-posting this is incase anyone can help. 
Got the appointment date through for the 22nd Feb, so just waiting and hoping it's nothing serious.


----------



## swankybich

I was wondering the outcome of your baby? My 2 month old has a tiny white speck in his pupil, getting checked on wednesday...


----------



## adeleg

Hi i know its a late reply jst wondering how u got on with your daughter ? My 7 yr old daughter has a tiny white spot in the middle of her pupil that she's had since birth she had lots of eye test an it turned out to be nothing they said it was like a birth mark only in her eye. Luckily its not caused her any sight problems up to now so i wouldn't worry to much


----------



## xTatii36

starlove123 said:


> Wonder if anyone has any experience on this - my 6 week old baby has a white spot on her pupil - tiny, hasn't ever moved position and was present from birth.
> 
> MW and HV have never been concerned. At 6 wk check today I bought this up with the GP who will be referring us to the eye specialist.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what this may be? Thanks!

You probably don’t get on here anymore but my daughter has it and I wanna know what the turn out was I haven’t mentioned it to her pedi yet but will be


----------

